

Do you think startups should focus on very small markets? - gorachel007
http://www.kilometer.io/blog/why-startups-should-focus-on-a-very-small-market/

======
afrancis
Not necessarily. All other things being equal, a startup can enter a big
market that is 1) fragmented 2) the start-up has few or weak competitors. I
think what a start-up is looking for are big untapped markets.

